# 10 g.



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

ok plain and simple is a 10g worth switching to saltwater?? and if it is, what would you do with it and fill with it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I wouldn't. I understand that keeping a salt tank under 55 gallons stable is pretty difficult.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a coral frag tank 10 gallon that is more work than my 125 gallon.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I would say wait and get a bigger tank, and read up on it like fishfirst says a bigger tank is easy to look after and if you do muck something up you have an easy chance on putting it right.


----------



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

ok, thanks, sold on that. now what to do with a 10g????to small for anything,,,,



i miss my tanks,,,,,,,


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

10 gal would make a good dart frog tank. put 3-5 in there, feed em fruit flies. good stuff.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Or a tarantula...... a mexican redknee or a cobalt blue. I want both.....


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

cobalts are awesome, i like the king baboons better though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Keep it free. A 10 is perfect for quarrantine, medication, pregnacy, etc.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

no! my 10g is more work then my 29g tho my 29g isnt much work. I wont go back to a 10g.


----------



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

WEll thanks msdolittle, but I dont do spiders.... was thinking about the frogs, african dawf frogs, i think there called, and saving it for quarinte tank is pointless since I have no there tank at this time. I had to leave the other tanks i had behind so I have to start from scartch,,,


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Use your 10 gallon as a fuge for a 55...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd get a pair of rams or a trio of goodieds. Someone had some posted.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

or 3 dwarf puffers. thats what i'd do.


----------



## PinStripes (Aug 6, 2006)

yo, You can do a 10 g with 2 clowns with a goby and some live rocks. I have two 10 g tanks and my fish are fine. You just have to do alot more water changes. Like one or twice a week. With a good filter. Just keep an eye on that water. Good luck


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have mine as a QT. I was thinking about using it for a seahorse tank, but then after much consideration, realized that the small water volume makes it unstable for fish and seahorses are delicate creatures. Honestly its too small for an effective fuge. IMO, just keep as a QT.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

10 gallons aren't that hard to maintain, but bigger tanks have a more of a likelyhood of staying clean! (as long as you read up and don't overstock). When I had my ten gallon any overfeeding would raise up ammonia levels, etc. quickly. But as soon as you set it up your going to want to upgrade. I had my seahorse in a ten gallon for some time, but was taken out about a month or two later and placed in my 30 gallon.

10 gallons are just too small for most fish and a beginner to saltwater doesn't exactly like spending about 300 bucks to be able to keep a fish or two.

Go for a 30 gallon, etc., later on if you still want the ten gallon set it up as a side project.


----------

